# Roland EGX-30 or EGX-350 for rhinestone templates?



## pavecrystal (Jul 16, 2008)

I attended a trade show in Long Beach over the weekend to check out the Roland EXG-350. I was offered a "show only" price of $3745.00 if I purchase within this coming week. After researching, I found the GX-30 which is $2500.00. I definitely won't need any of the features of the 350 except for the rhinestone template maker capabilities. Does anyone know if the GX-30 is comparable to the 350 model for rhinestone motif making? I could save a few bucks which would be great!


----------



## VickiRob (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw the EGX-350 at the Long Beach show too. Just recently I purchased a Roland GX 24 and a vendor(not Roland) at the show told me the GX24 does not have the force to cut a rhinesone template. Roland is located in Irvine, California and they had reps at the Long Beach show, I would suggest calling the Roland rep and asking them. Good luck.


----------



## pavecrystal (Jul 16, 2008)

I ended up doing more research and found out the EGX-30 would do the trick so opted for that instead. I didn't need any of the capabilities of the 360 model except the rhinestone feature. Much cheaper too! The negative feedback on the machines is the software but everything can be done in Corel. So far, I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## Koolshades (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a Roland EGX-350. Any idea where the best price would be? That show price of $3745.00 looks good.


----------



## pavecrystal (Jul 16, 2008)

*That was actually a show only price but if you check out the website **RolandOutlet.com | Outlet for Roland 3D Scanners, Milling Machines, and Prototyping Equipment it's much cheaper there than I've seen in a lot of other places on the net. I ended up calling distributors listed at the Roland website that were in my area. Most I found to be pretty competitive and willing to come down a few dollars to make the sale.



*


----------



## Initially (Feb 6, 2008)

I too am interested in making rhinestone templates. How is your machine working and what type of designs do you make. I am also a corel user.
Patty


----------



## pavecrystal (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Patty,
The machine works great! I ended up just getting the EGX- 30 because I only needed it for the rhinestone engraving and that's it. As far as that's concerned, it works great! I can make up pretty much any picture or text I can imagine, set them up in Corel and convert them into a template. It's a bit noisy but when you think of all the time you save it's worth it. I only hand place now for small custom orders.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

How much to the plastic blanks cost?


----------



## pavecrystal (Jul 16, 2008)

I buy the blanks from a local trophy shop so the price varies by size but if you go on the internet you can buy it a lot cheaper. Try these guys...Rowmark - Rowmark Products


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

gailevans said:


> How much to the plastic blanks cost?


I think the templates are commonly made out of just regular engraving stock, which is usually about $7 for a 12"x24" sheet.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

A quick question, maybe two or three. What depth do you drill/bore the depressions for different size rhinestones? Especially interested in the 3mm/10ss? and 4mm/?ss . I know they are different in hight comparable to the difference in diameter. I also remember someone with remarks about just drilling through one part(correct thickness) and putting a backing plate to stop the stones from just falling through thereby accomplishing the same thing as drilling a certain depth depression with something like a forstner bit. I think thats what a flat bottom bit is called? I have a small(cheep) drill press and would like to make more than one of the designs I use with the shake and make type templates but just need a little info to get started.( this question will be repeated in a few other threads if permissible rather than starting a complete new thread)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Terry...for the 4th post!....see
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10771.html


----------

